# 65 GTO interior questions



## RayandBryan (Feb 6, 2019)

1) Looking to upgrade to near stock interior...i need new front bucket seats...are the springs offered in some of the parts websites..acceptable? looks like they offer seat and back springs, foam padding, trim etc. In general, is this a reasonable approach...OR

Is it worth looking for original seats and restoring them as an option?

2) Does anyone have a drawing or know how/where are install the manual console lid return spring? I think i have a non-original lid and the location is not evident to me.


thanks all,

R&B


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I have some mint parchment seats but not sure I want to part with them yet but you know everything is for sale for the right price 😉 I rebuilt my console a few years back so I'll try and get some pictures.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Here you go hope it helps 👍


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The springs available from the vendors are too stiff. Order from Ben at The Seat Guy. He has all the correct material necessary to build/repair your seat framework. (except covers and pads)
ACI pads are the best. 









The Seat-Guy: Classic Seat Restorations


The Seat-Guy: Classic Seat Restorations, Snohomish, Washington. Отметки "Нравится": 555 · Обсуждают: 5. I restore seats for 50's, 60's and 70's vehicles.




www.facebook.com


----------



## RayandBryan (Feb 6, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> Here you go hope it helps 👍
> View attachment 144060
> View attachment 144061


Hi,

Thanks for the photos...i will try the one i just purchased, if not try another supplier...appreciate your help!


----------



## RayandBryan (Feb 6, 2019)

O52 said:


> The springs available from the vendors are too stiff. Order from Ben at The Seat Guy. He has all the correct material necessary to build/repair your seat framework. (except covers and pads)
> ACI pads are the best.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reference...appreciate it1


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

FWIW: Here is a Factory untouched OE Console Lid Spring.


----------



## RayandBryan (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks guys for your help...its in! adding a lot of small stuff to the beast....fyi if ur interested, the car was featured in Motor Trend magazine in 2006...Not much changed when I obtained it, but since then, added Tremec 5sp., 373 gears and rebuilt posi, rear QA! coilovers, new Holley 850CFM DP and Taylor wires. Several other small additions such as the console spring and stock repro seat belts etc. Pontiac Jim was helpful with gear selection.

Planning to go with QA1 front suspension over the winter....

Will be attending the Lead East Car Show in September for those of you who may be interested...over 1000 cars and 50s music, concerts...great show!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sounds nice, post some pix inside and out


----------

